# Hi, spannweite von Java?



## Playboy (13. Dez 2007)

Hi, Ich möchte mich ersteinmal vorstellen.
Also ich bin der Steffen bin 16 Jahre alt und möchte Programmieren lernen. Ich hatte mal einen Taschenrechner mit VB 2005 erstellt. Naja ich habe mich jezt aber für Java entschieden.

Daher wollte ich euch fragen, wie weit man mit Java programmieren kann bzw. wie es da mit Windowsanwendungen oder so steht?
Also kann man z.B. eine Adressverwaltung oder so Programmieren, also solche Programme wie mit Vb oder C# oder so. Oder sind das bis auf wenige Grafische Sachen nur Konsolenanwendungen?
Oder kann man auch z.B. irgendwelche arten von Betriebssystemen wie Linux Programmieren bzw. verbessern. Also es geht mir um die Spannweite von Java xD

Greetz Playboy


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2007)

> Also kann man z.B. eine Adressverwaltung oder so Programmieren, also solche Programme wie mit Vb oder C# oder so.


Natürlich kann man.


> Oder kann man auch z.B. irgendwelche arten von Betriebssystemen wie Linux Programmieren bzw. verbessern.


Irgendwelche Arten von Betriebssystem programmieren? Linux verbessern?  :autsch: 
Der Linux Kernel ist in C geschrieben wenn das deine Frage war.


----------



## Playboy (13. Dez 2007)

ok, das war sie. Em ja das ist ok das man auch Adressverwaltungen und so schreiben kann. Geht das auch mit neuen Styles? Also der aktuelle style der Systemes pübernommen wird?
Könnt ihr mir editoren empfeheln. ich habe gerade irgendwie den Java-Editor.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2007)

ja


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Dez 2007)

Playboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, das war sie. Em ja das ist ok das man auch Adressverwaltungen und so schreiben kann. Geht das auch mit neuen Styles? Also der aktuelle style der Systemes pübernommen wird?
> Könnt ihr mir editoren empfeheln. ich habe gerade irgendwie den Java-Editor.


Du kannst alles Mögliche programmieren, Java ist eine äußerst mächtige und flexible Programmiersprache.
Es gibt neben der Standardbibliothek auch zahlreiche Bibliotheken, die den Funktionsumfang von Java noch erweitern.

Für den Anfang ist der Java-Editor perfekt. Sobald du soweit bist, dass du größere Projekte entwickeln kannst, empfiehlt es sich eine IDE zu wählen, bspw. Eclipse oder NetBeans.


----------



## Playboy (13. Dez 2007)

Hey danke. Ich bin froh das ich dann gleich mal die richtige Spraxche gewählt habe 
Immerhin kann das meine sis und ich habe ein Buch. Dazu kommt noch das mein Cousin infortiker ist und das gelernt hat


----------



## ARadauer (13. Dez 2007)

infortiker, gute besserung, ich hoffe das ist nicht ansteckend.

java is sehr sehr vielseitig, es gibt möglichkeiten um java programme auf sim karten laufen zu lassen, java am handy sowieso, normale desktop anwendungen, bzw dicke fette J2EE anwendungen auf großrechner.....


----------



## bronks (14. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... normale desktop anwendungen, bzw dicke fette J2EE anwendungen auf großrechner.....


Dann möchte ich noch die J2SE-Anwendungen erwähnen, welche auf Großrechnern laufen, da man sich auf das ganze EE Graffl dank üblen Erfahrungen in kritischen Bereichen nicht mehr verlassen will.


----------



## The_S (14. Dez 2007)

@bronks

magst du deine Aussage ein bisschen konkretisieren?


----------



## Playboy (14. Dez 2007)

Ok danke da wird man gleich überlaufen mit Anwendungen.
Und ich meinte Informatiker xD @ARadauer


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2007)

Playboy: Wenn Du schicke Java Programme sehen willst, schau Dir mal folgende an, dann weisst Du auch, was möglich ist:
Azureus
TV Browser
Eclipse (ist auch gleichzeitig zum Java programmieren da)


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2007)

Nix für ungut, aber Azureus  ist um abgewöhnen


----------



## Playboy (14. Dez 2007)

Jap danke, nach so etwas habe ich auch schon gescuht. Cool Azureus gefällt mir auch. Also danke.


----------



## bronks (14. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @bronks
> magst du deine Aussage ein bisschen konkretisieren?


Ich meine damit EnterpriseApps, die auf Javabasis laufen, aber nichts mit Enterprisejava zu tun haben. Java ist keinesfalls Bugfrei, wie jede andere Software auch. Java ist momentan die wohl beste Möglichkeit Apps für diese sog. Großrechner zu entwickeln und zu betreiben. In kritischen Bereichen beschränkt man sich besser auf das nackte JavaSE und verwendet die klassischen Patterns  anstatt das Risiko einzugehen, weitere unübersichtliche und große Frameworks und auch Enterprisejava mit zusätzlichen versteckten Fehlerquellen im Hintergrund zu haben. Selbst eigenentwickelte und übersichtlich gehaltene Webinterfaces werden verwendet anstatt sich darauf zu verlassen, daß ein Tomcat immer zuverlässig funktioniert.


----------



## ms (14. Dez 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Was ist für dich Enterprisejava? Ich behaupte einfach mal dass es schwierig wird nur mit JSE eine Webapplikation oder ein Backend zu entwickeln.
2) Worauf basieren deine Behauptungen? Eigene Erfahrungen? Hörensagen?

ms


----------



## bronks (14. Dez 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... 1) Was ist für dich Enterprisejava?


Das ist für mich das Zeug was J2EE und aktuell EE5 genannt wird.




			
				ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich behaupte einfach mal dass es schwierig wird nur mit JSE eine Webapplikation oder ein Backend zu entwickeln. 2) Worauf basieren deine Behauptungen? Eigene Erfahrungen? Hörensagen? ...


Eigene Erfahrung. Das Programm ist zwar sehr umfangreich, aber sehr übersichtlich und gut verständlich. Deshalb kann man gut eingreifen, wenn etwas schief geht.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2007)

> es schwierig wird nur mit JSE eine Webapplikation


freilich: servlet, jsp..gehören noch zu j2ee, wie soll man ohne jsp eine webanwendung mit java entwickeln?


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2007)

> freilich: servlet, jsp..gehören noch zu j2ee, wie soll man ohne jsp eine webanwendung mit java entwickeln?


Alles selber schreiben.

Aber, mir würde jetzt nicht einfallen warum man nicht Servlets und JSPs auf dem Tomcat laufen lassen sollte, sind doch sehr stabil und mittlerweile einer der Haupteinsatzzwecke für Java.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles selber schreiben.


...wieder einer, der das Rad neu erfinden will...


----------



## bronks (14. Dez 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu denn? Lösungen dürfte es genug im Internet geben. Ich habe hier einen HttpServer, auf dem ein Servletimitat läuft. Größe des Servers: 44 kB.


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

Aha, und die "Lösungen im Internet" sind also besser, sicherer, bugfreier, als die offizielle "Lösung" von sun!?


----------



## HLX (17. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha, und die "Lösungen im Internet" sind also besser, sicherer, bugfreier, als die offizielle "Lösung" von sun!?



Der Tomcat ist nicht von SUN.


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

ja, aber er meckert ja generell gegen J2EE. Darauf war das mehr bezogen.

Und Apache halte ich dennoch für "sicherer" als irgendwelche anderen Sachen aus dem Internet.


----------



## bronks (17. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha, und die "Lösungen im Internet" sind also besser, sicherer, bugfreier, als die offizielle "Lösung" von sun!?


Ja sicher! Was spricht dagegen? In wenigen leichtüberschaubaren Klassen überlebt ein versteckter Fehler nicht lange und die Angriffsfläche ist bekannt.


----------



## SnooP (17. Dez 2007)

Bevor ich selber etwas nachprogrammiere was ein professionelles Entwicklerteam bereits erledigt hat und das auch noch Konform zu einer Spezifikation und 1000e Unit-Tests bereitstellt... - kann ich das tatsächlich auch leisten? Wie schon gesagt wurde: Keine Software ist bugfrei... somit auch nicht meine... die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Bug auftritt reduziert sich aber durch unterschiedliche Faktoren, wie z.B. die Anzahl Tests und die Anzahl Entwickler für ein konkretes Projekt... - ich sehe keinen wirtschaftlichen oder sicherheitstechnischen Grund für das Eigenentwickeln eines HTTPServers oder gar eines ServletContainers... halte ich für grob Fahrlässig, wenn man das auf einem sog. "Großrechner" einführen sollte... 

das man in vielen Fällen auf EJB verzichten kann, das ist ein anderer Schuh und das würde ich sogar völlig schmerzfrei mit unterschreiben wollen, wenn man dann andere Frameworks wie Spring einsetzt.
Ich bin immer der Meinung, dass man grundsätzlich versuchen sollte Lösungen anderer zu verwenden, als ständig das Rad neu zu erfinden... und das Gegenargument, dass man mit der Eigenproduktion eine kompaktere und daher leichter zu wartende Lösung hat, zieht einfach nicht bzw... es skaliert nicht


----------

